# LiveUpd.exe keeps popping up.



## Makuz0r (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello! During the last few days a program randomly popped up, thus minimizing everything I do at that moment (such as gaming). I did some research, downloaded ProcessExplorer and found out, that the program, that keeps popping up is called LiveUpd.exe. So my question is, how to get rid of that program/how to keep it from popping up?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF is this windows update or something else


----------



## Makuz0r (Apr 2, 2012)

Actually I figured the problem out. It seems like one of my mobile internet providers tried to update and something went wrong.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good to hear so is the issue now solved do you know what the update was and what for


----------



## cipdeath (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey all, sorry to revive this topic, but i had the same issue a few minutes ago and thought i'd share my experience. 
Found out that the process is connected to a piece of software that i installed from a USB stick my ISP gave me. The stick is used to connect to the internet through a GSM/UMTS wireless connection, as a backup to the normal fiber optics connection that i use.

The process activated on it's own, i did not open the connected software nor did i connect the USB stick. I guess it was trying to update something because it closed itself once i allowed the process to access the internet (it was automatically blocked by my trusty firewall).

Both the LiveUpd.exe process and my firewall's process ate up my CPU really fast, the computer was pretty unresponsive until it got through to the internet.

Digging through the update config files for the before mentioned software, i found refferences to some URLs : http://mbb.huaweidevice.com/serviceplat/intro/ and http://mbb.huaweidevice.com/serviceplat/servicesjzx/ .
Also noticed that the file "LiveUpdate.dat" has been modified today, so i guess that's what it was updating. Apparently the software tries to update for 15 minutes, and then it closes, but it kinda kills your CPU in the meantime 
<UpdateSetting>
[...]
<TimerMinutes>15</TimerMinutes>


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------

